# Porpoise Question



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm just curious. Is there some seasonality to the numbers of porpoise offshore? It seemed to me that during the TKA tournament last weekend every where we stopped we had Flipper and his pals following our baits. Is it just the time of year, or were they all simply here to enjoy the tournament festivities?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Bottle nose dolphins*

They were there to socialize with you...

I'm not trying to be Ms.. no it all....many people that are born and raised here do not know this....so here it goes..........

We do not have porpoise's in the Gulf of Mexico. Porpoises' are in the Pacific. They are called Harbor porpoises'

We have Bottled nose dolpins here....That's right the same as Flipper, but they are wild. The can be tamed in Captivity in about 2 weeks.

I am a member of the University of Texas Marine Science Institute in Port A.
also help with A & M Galveston in the past....helping to rehiblitate wounded and ill dolphins. If you ever site a beached dolphin. They are not dead!!! Call the stranding network....We'll come and get them, and bring them back to life....and carry them back out to Sea....they are amazing, and to swim with one, is the best feeling in the world....they will touch your heart!!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Dolphins*

Forgot to give the number out. If anyone ever spots a beached dolphin
Call....1-800-9Mammal 942-7034

They are a joy to watch offshore...


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

Hello Seahuntress:
I admire and respect your dolphins (our dolphins). I think they are beautiful and very intelligent (perhaps more than humans). Out offshore, tied to an oilrig, if they are around and take offense to my presence, they have continually emerged and flipped their tail to splash water (large quantities) onto me and into my boat. I think they are fun and funny. I just wish we could communicate with them.
Thanks, John


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Dolphins splashing you....maybe she had a calf near by. The calves stay with their mothers for up to four years.... Or they were just teasing you trying to get your attention, and communicate with you....  They do like to show off...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> Dolphins splashing you.....


Looking for a handout more than likely..


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Doing tricks for snapper. After watching Hank swim with a dolphin, I do not think the heart is what flipper was trying to touch.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I saw that episode. The TMMSN had a young male named Cupid that acted the same way as the one on King of the Hill. Except his affection was for swimming pool noodles. LOL


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I had one come right up to the boat this weekend while 20 miles out. He was enjoying the undersize snapper that where getting thrown back.

My question is do they mess up the fishing? We did not hook up to anything on the drift line and usually there is a King or somthing out there ready for a snack.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Seahuntress said:


> We do not have porpoise's in the Gulf of Mexico. Porpoises' are in the Pacific. They are called Harbor porpoises'
> 
> We have Bottled nose dolpins here


are the huge pink bellied, spotted ones i see offshore just more bottlenose dolpins too?


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

They are "spotted dolphins". If they have a pink belly it means that they are in the mood for love so be very careful around those. 

I think that dolphins put fish on the defensive. I've jumped in with scuba gear when every one was catching fish. As soon as I went in the fish turned off. There were plenty of fish around but they just quit feeding and started watching there back side. It's probably the same when a large predator is close by. I have caught a lot of fish when dolphins were around but sometimes I can tell that there is a difference. 

Don't forget that it's a federal offence to harm a dolphin.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

All dolphins get a "pink belly" when they are excited, or happy. Bottle nosed, spotted, spinner dolphins. Never swim with wild dolphin's they will protect there family. 
Swimming with wild dolphins is not recommended at all....or whales.

I do know the fish stop biting when they are around, but its only temporary...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

If they are ill, and we swim with them for days in pool...keeping there blow hole dry. Its Ok, they know you are takeing care of them. The Marine biologist will give the necessary medication, and bloodwork. Our job is to swim with them around the clock to keep them from drowning. 

I would never attempt to swim with wild dolphins or whales. I don't even do it. You can get hurt!! Its happened before,and in return, a human harmed the dolphin. The Biologist and Oceanographers don't ever recommend anyone swimming with wild dolphins. Swimming with dolphins from a distance it would be OK. I would never jump in with a "POD" Humans are not part of there POD. They don't know you at all!!!!

Protect our dolphins and appreciate their beauty!!!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the education on these beautiful creatures.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*eatin' um*

I have heard that you can't beat a nice slow cooked Blow-hole Filet!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Lol*

Lol Lol


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks*



Just Wad'n said:


> Thanks for the education on these beautiful creatures.


Thanks for the photo...and notice the calf next to its family POD....cute photo...thanks again


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

makoclay said:


> I have heard that you can't beat a nice slow cooked Blow-hole Filet!!!


The meat is very red and bloody. LOL

How's life in Angola?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

How do they know not to take a bait with a hook on it? I use to try to get away from them as not to hook them. They seem to know.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Intelligent*



BEER4BAIT said:


> How do they know not to take a bait with a hook on it? I use to try to get away from them as not to hook them. They seem to know.


Because of there intelligence....would you take a bait & hook???


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> Because of there intelligence....would you take a bait & hook???


Ive been know for that. LOL

We had them showing off all day Sun. and riding the bow of the boat in absolute clear blue water, got some good pictures. They would roll on there side like they were looking at us. They stole the show for a while.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow i wish some dolghins would come to my boat and splash me that would be an experiance that i would never forget i only have seen and scuba with them from a distance---i was just in the kelp bed off sandiego 10-15 years ago baby whale we thought was stuck in the kelp the way it was acting we were getting ready with our gear to investigate and moma whale came by and her tale was bigger than our 34 ft boat so we did not go investigate lol--


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Like Seahuntress, I've been lucky enough to work with quite a few of these animals and they always amaze me. They just know better than to take a fish with a hook in it. I don't know if its because they were taught by another animal or if they just pick up on it.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Michele*



Calmday said:


> Like Seahuntress, I've been lucky enough to work with quite a few of these animals and they always amaze me. They just know better than to take a fish with a hook in it. I don't know if its because they were taught by another animal or if they just pick up on it.


How is Mike at Hydrosports doing. I need to run my tanks over there and have them filled. I will do that tommorow for sure.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> How is Mike at Hydrosports doing. I need to run my tanks over there and have them filled. I will do that tommorow for sure.


I haven't talked to Mike or Michelle in a while. My wife talked to Michelle the other day but I didn't ask what the talked about. LOL While your there take a look at the way Mike rigs his spear guns.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Sorry for the hijack King Bling


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Calmday said:


> I haven't talked to Mike or Michelle in a while. My wife talked to Michelle the other day but I didn't ask what the talked about. LOL While your there take a look at the way Mike rigs his spear guns.


I'm sure they talked about having Baby's since someone is expecting


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I've hooked atleast 2 dolphins for sure, so they aren't that smart. And I know that they were dolphins cuz they just about spooled me and were doing flips trying to throw the hook. Probably the best fight I've ever had until I busted him off!! LOL


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Seahuntress said:


> We have Bottled nose dolpins here....


lemmee re-phrase my question.............

are you saying we have "Bottled nose dolpins" and "Bottled nose dolpins" only, here in the gulf?........ (no other species?)


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Spinner dolphin, spotted dolphin, bottle nosed dolphin, rough toothed dolphin, Melon headed whale and a bunch more. We even have Killer whales, sperm whales and a bunch of other whales.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Yes*



Bill Fisher said:


> lemmee re-phrase my question.............
> 
> are you saying we have "Bottled nose dolpins" and "Bottled nose dolpins" only, here in the gulf?........ (no other species?)


*Yes!!!* *NO Porpoise's here in the gulf of Mexico*....don't fill bad many people do not know that...I just work with an Oceanographer, and read and study "Marine Mammals of the World". Porpoise's are located in the Pacific...they are black with a small snout....they are called Harbor Porpoises.

*We have Bottlenosed Dolphins here and Spotted Dolphins here...The same as *
*"FLIPPER"*

I raised baby in Port Aransas 2 years ago. Her name was "Harley"...she was a year old and was lost from her mother. After a Tropical Storm. The baby beached herself on Mustang Island to die with pneumonia, she was near death. Mr. Amos brought her in, then I got to help be her mother. She was in rehibilitation for over a year. (To train Her) She was too young to be realeased back into the Gulf. So, we trained her, and shipped her off on an Airplane to Mote Aquarium in Florida.

She has a family of her own now....

The biologist determines if we can release them back into the gulf. If we have one that is much older. We will rehiblitate, but not give much human contact...so we can release them back to the gulf.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*So*



BEER4BAIT said:


> Ive been know for that. LOL
> 
> We had them showing off all day Sun. and riding the bow of the boat in absolute clear blue water, got some good pictures. They would roll on there side like they were looking at us. They stole the show for a while.


Are you saying that you could be SNAGGED???


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Harley was a Spinner Dolphin


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Seahuntress said:


> *Yes!!!* *NO Porpoise's here in the gulf of Mexico*....don't fill bad many people do not know that...I just work with an Oceanographer, and read and study "Marine Mammals of the World". Porpoise's are located in the Pacific...they are black with a small snout....they are called Harbor Porpoises.
> 
> *We have Bottlenosed Dolphins here and Spotted Dolphins here...The same as *
> *"FLIPPER"*
> ...


thanx.........

and i WON'T feel bad!

i nevvuh said there were porpoises in the gulf


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Exactly I didn't get into that so not to confuse anyone....They are POD dolphins that are *way offshore in the Ocean*....you won't ever see them here unless you are way offshore. My first one....they are acrobatic....so we had a time keeping her from jumping out.. She also seemed more intelligent with a lot of character....She splashed me when her food was not ready...I blew a whistle to feed her...I was never quick enough.. Tail flaps and Flukes I stayed wet...I did get to swim with her and play Mommy...

Spinner dolphin beached was unusual....they have a very long snout too....Pretty mammals. They did have one other Spinner Dolphin beached in 1980


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this is an interesting and funny thread. thanks for the good information and the laughs, guys.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Blonde*

Ok...I always get laughed at...LOL I'm the blonde in the Mustang you see hairbrush in one hand cell phone in the other, and no hands on the wheel.

You will also see me on occasion running someones boat offshore when someone will let me.. I got caught running someones in Matagorda...Capt. Hardhead (The Coast Guard Patrol) saw me running through the shallow harbor in Matagorda coming in from offshore, and then ran it up on a boat trailer, and then took off in a black truck.....LOL LOL

Maybe that's why I don't have a man...I keep my hand on the throttle's on the boat throttle's, and navigate....,maybe I'm navigating in the wrong direction????

I think its good to have someone on your boat...that also knows how to run it too.!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're the one providing the good educational information about dolphins, seahuntress.

blonde in a mustang, huh?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

I hijacked the thread again...Ok back to dolphins...what do you want to know about them??

Or what would you like to know about running a boat??? LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Dolphin questions???


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

has there been any thorough studies into the communication abilities of dolphins that elucidates to what degree they communicate among one other?


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

I have noticed that they love to play with their food. Every time we throw back an undersized snapper several of them will play with it before one finally eats it. This one stayed with us most of the day just hanging out near the surface checking us out.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i once saw a dolphin blow milk out of his blowhole.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

OK, sorry, can't let this go on any more. (Thanks alot Al)

There are 11 families in the order cetacea -- two of them are Delphinidae (dolphins) and Phocoenidae (porpoises). "Dolphins" typically refer to the roughly 30 species of oceanic dolphins with "Porpoises" refer to the roughly 6 species of porpoise (which, by the way, are NOT just located in the Pacific).

Primary differences include:
Teeth - dolphins have conical shaped teeth while porpoises have spade shaped teeth
Rostrums/beaks - dolphins have beaks while porpoise don't
Dorsals - dolphins usually have curved dorsals while porpoises have a more triangular one (or none at all)

Porpoises are also generally cold(er) water mammals.

There are roughly 28 species of marine mammals (dolphins, whales and manatees) in the Gulf of Mexico. I say roughly because Northern Right Whales weren't thought to be in the GOM, but just this year there was a mom and calf pair hanging out in Corpus for a while. Anyway, blah, blah, blah... here's a link to a listing of species if you're interested.

But no, there are no porpoises in the GOM.
Yes, there are other species out there other than bottlenosed aka Flipper.

http://www.tmmsn.org/mmgulf/mmgulf.html

Off soapbox.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I wanted to but was holding back because I didnt want to start trouble. Sometimes you have to call BS.


Dolphin Girl said:


> OK, sorry, can't let this go on any more. (Thanks alot Al)
> 
> There are 11 families in the order cetacea -- two of them are Delphinidae (dolphins) and Phocoenidae (porpoises). "Dolphins" typically refer to the roughly 30 species of oceanic dolphins with "Porpoises" refer to the roughly 6 species of porpoise (which, by the way, are NOT just located in the Pacific).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. I wanted to but was holding back because I didnt want to start trouble. Sometimes you have to call BS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't know why I am posting this, but I have always loved dolphins and whales. In the Caribbean I have free dived with dolphins, pilot whales, and even a whale shark (fin rode that big guy). Around the same time I worked in a lab next to a Dr. Morgain (Sp ?). He used to be with Lilly and he had a preserved dolphin brain on his desk. He always claimed that it was TV's Flipper.



:rybka:


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

I was on a charter out of Marco Island FL trolling for kings, and I get a hit, ~10# king. Anyway, I hadn't reeled more than 25' in, and a dolphin grabs the king like a dog holds a newspaper. He then started taking line. Well, I fought him about 20-25 minutes - asked the captain if he was hooked. His reply was that dolphin in the area were getting very aggressive taking kings off the hooks. He assured me that the dolphin was not hooked, just the mackeral, and the king was trying to pull him off the hook. Towards the end of the fight we could see how he was holding the king across its body - just wouldn't let go. At about the 15 minute mark, I asked how much longer would he hold on - captain said dunno, never seen one this determined. I think he was just playing with us - finally opened his mouth and let the king go (very dead king by this time). I wanted to throw the dead king in the water, but the captain kept it as he didn't want to feed the dolphin.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

But what we see in our Harbor's are mostly bottlednose dolphins. (Tursiops trunacatus)

Oh dear OK let me see how many species are in the OCEAN....*Porpoise's........*
Burmeiester's, Common's, Dalls' Finless, Harbor's, Spectacled, & White Bellied

I dont' have my books here....but, I know that's the species of Porpoises',,,, but no they are not all in the Pacific...most Harbor Porpoises are in the Pacific.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Good Story*



CLVL said:


> I was on a charter out of Marco Island FL trolling for kings, and I get a hit, ~10# king. Anyway, I hadn't reeled more than 25' in, and a dolphin grabs the king like a dog holds a newspaper. He then started taking line. Well, I fought him about 20-25 minutes - asked the captain if he was hooked. His reply was that dolphin in the area were getting very aggressive taking kings off the hooks. He assured me that the dolphin was not hooked, just the mackeral, and the king was trying to pull him off the hook. Towards the end of the fight we could see how he was holding the king across its body - just wouldn't let go. At about the 15 minute mark, I asked how much longer would he hold on - captain said dunno, never seen one this determined. I think he was just playing with us - finally opened his mouth and let the king go (very dead king by this time). I wanted to throw the dead king in the water, but the captain kept it as he didn't want to feed the dolphin.


That is a very good story...Thanks funny too.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Funny*



Calmday said:


> Thanks for posting. I wanted to but was holding back because I didnt want to start trouble. Sometimes you have to call BS.Thanks for posting. I wanted to but was holding back because I didnt want to start trouble. Sometimes you have to call BS.


Why would you think you would start trouble???? Silly man....









All you were doing was giving good input there.

I know alot because I help rehiblitate so many....Stormy, Cole, Millie, Ranger, Harley.......Harley I spent the most time with.....feeding, training,

Harley the Spinner dolphin (Stenella longirostris) seemed to be the most intelligent, with so much character and personality, and set in her ways. I spent 8 hours with her every day in Port Aransas...even the year it snowed I was there with "Harley"....when ever I fell alseep on the Cot, and she got lonely she would stick her head out and rub her chin on the pool and click at me to wake up....then I got a "Big Splash" She seemed to communicate more than any other Dolphin I have encountered....














I was her Mother
















*Dolphins are nocturnal*, so she expected me to play in the middle of the night.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Galveston*



Dolphin Girl said:


> OK, sorry, can't let this go on any more. (Thanks alot Al)
> 
> There are 11 families in the order cetacea -- two of them are Delphinidae (dolphins) and Phocoenidae (porpoises). "Dolphins" typically refer to the roughly 30 species of oceanic dolphins with "Porpoises" refer to the roughly 6 species of porpoise (which, by the way, are NOT just located in the Pacific).
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting....I don't believe we have any dolphins at all at this time. 
Are you a student in Galveston Or just rehiblitating??? I help in Port A always...


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Then you must know Dolphingirl and me. We have both Volunteered and been supervisors there for many years including the time that some of the animals that you named were in rehab. You must be some one that we know so PM your name to us. Michelle was the regional coordinator for Freeport / Sergeant area fore years. Tomorrow when you get your tanks filled you can tell here that I said hey.

Dolphins are nocturnal??????????????????????? ***.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> Thanks for posting....I don't believe we have any dolphins at all at this time.
> Are you a student in Galveston Or just rehiblitating??? I help in Port A always...


Dolphin Girl is a long time supervisor with the Texas Marine Mammal Stranding Network. She is very knowledgeable so be careful what you say. You might set the BS meter off.


----------



## tzer (Aug 11, 2005)

Great thread, very interesting.

Any experts out there on mermaids? I have never seen one in the GOM (or the Atlantic, or Pacific for that matter). I keep an eye out though....

Also, I like the whale sharks too. A little fatty tasting compared to the dolphin (which taste like a cross between bonito and jackfish).

Seriously though, many times a dolphin will make a boring troll exciting. They just seem more playful offshore, and are really fun to watch in the blue water.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

I was out on the Big E tuna trip last weekend and I witnessed one of the most remarkable sights that I have ever seen while out on the water. A pod of dolphins, (probably 30 to 50), were jumping in unison in attempt to what appeared to be joining up with the boat as we cruised along. The dolphins vaulted in groups of five to ten from different angles and in waves as they traveled towards the front of our path. It was an absolutely awesome sight to see.

I tip my hat to SeaHuntress and all those individuals that put out an effort to care for these extraordinary mammals. They certainly deserve a pat on the back for their effort.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I'm not trying to start #$!#@$, but there were some questions asked that were not answered or were answered in a totally confusing manor. For instance:

*Originally Posted by Bill Fisher*
_*lemmee re-phrase my question.............

are you saying we have "Bottled nose dolpins" and "Bottled nose dolpins" only, here in the gulf?........ (no other species?)*_

_The answer to that question is definitely "NO." And as you mentioned, Harley came in and she was a stenella, Noah and Astro were rough-toothed dolphins, etc. I'm sorry, but I didn't see that clearly answered in your post, that's why I decided to reply. _

_And then you said:_
_*Porpoise's are located in the Pacific...they are black with a small snout....they are called Harbor Porpoises.*_

_Which is a true statement about Harbour Porpoises... but not ALL porpoises as the first part of your sentence inferred. Just trying to make sure everyone out there in cyberland has all the correct information._

_And to answer your question, no I am not a student. I just read a lot on subjects I'm interested in so that I don't sound like a [email protected] to the professionals that we come in contact with. I am in no way affiliated with TSA, ATM, or UT in PA... just the TMMSN._


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Careful what I say????....for all the time and money I spent caring for these mammals...I know who dolphin girl is....Tony Amos is over her and everyone...he know's me well, and he does appreciate the time, *that we have all put in...we are all volunteers...*I put in a tremoundous amount of time....I don't have to have my photos and name all over the place....I'm not a hero

Its not about who is the greatest or who know's the most, or who has more money....GEEZ....its all about who has the time to help, and donations to give...

Yes I'm a friend of Michelle's and Lynn and Mr. Amos, and Lea but the good people in Galveston haven't seen me in years because I prefer it in the South...Corpus Christi...and Port Aransas

So it all started when somone asked about Porpoises...read the thread again...

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Lol*



tzer said:


> Great thread, very interesting.
> 
> Any experts out there on mermaids? I have never seen one in the GOM (or the Atlantic, or Pacific for that matter). I keep an eye out though....
> 
> ...


LOL LOL


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Night shift*



Calmday said:


> Then you must know Dolphingirl and me. We have both Volunteered and been supervisors there for many years including the time that some of the animals that you named were in rehab. You must be some one that we know so PM your name to us. Michelle was the regional coordinator for Freeport / Sergeant area fore years. Tomorrow when you get your tanks filled you can tell here that I said hey.
> 
> Dolphins are nocturnal??????????????????????? ***.


I usually have the night shifts....12:00am to 4:00am why you didn't see me in the middle of the night.... Dolphins play at night..nocturnal...they sleep during the day....

....And yes I have donated...time, money and fuel...to care for our dolphins, and still will even after "Harley" jumped out of the pool...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Supervisors don't get payed*



Calmday said:


> Dolphin Girl is a long time supervisor with the Texas Marine Mammal Stranding Network. She is very knowledgeable so be careful what you say. You might set the BS meter off.


They dont' get payed but, we all have to work ( I have to work) if someone has time to be a supervisor that is good....I do not at this time....

There is more than one Marine Mammal stranding network too...

If I wasnt knowledgeagle I wouldn't be helping the President Mr. Amos hes the President and Boss over all of us





















He is in London at this time because he has a life.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tzer said:


> Also, I like the whale sharks too. A little fatty tasting compared to the dolphin (which taste like a cross between bonito and jackfish).


this is total c*ap! everyone knows that dolphin tastes just like chicken.

seriously, though, i don't think anyone addressed my earlier question regarding the dolphins elaborate and extensive communication skills among one another.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Haven't any of you seen "Ace Ventura, Pet Detective"? He explains the difference between a porpoise and a dolphin, sorta. 


I don't think I have ever witnessed an argument between two dolphin experts. There's a first time for everything.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

I think Calmday and Dolphingirl are the dolphin experts and perhaps Seahuntress is an expert troller!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Are they dangerous? To dive around? Touch? Is there a danger of hiting them with a boat when the are riding the bow? Is it bad to feed them in the wild? I love to watch them.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Time & Money*



Ragman said:


> I think Calmday and Dolphingirl are the dolphin experts and perhaps Seahuntress is an expert troller!


I've spent a lot of time and money taking care of them and still do....
I didn't have a *book in my hands like they did last night...*
Why do people have arguments on here...sounds kinda strange....Alter Egos??
I think I'll just keep up my good work that I do, and continue to be the good person that I am and be happy & postitive.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Seahuntress said:


> I've spent a lot of time and money taking care of them and still do....
> I didn't have a *book in my hands like they did last night...*
> Why do people have arguments on here...sounds kinda strange....Alter Egos??
> I think I'll just keep up my good work that I do, and continue to be the good person that I am and be happy & postitive.


I got on here in an attempt to answer a few questions that had been repeatedly asked and answered in, what I thought, was a slightly confusing manner. If that offended you in some way, I apologize.

I never said you haven't spent time or money... I haven't said you aren't sincere/enthusiastic in your work... I haven't accused you of not knowing what you're talking about... I have not personally attacked you. I have not claimed to be an expert. I have not claimed to know you or your work ethic. I never said I got paid to volunteer. I never claimed to have my name and photos all over the place.

You might have heard my name somewhere, but you don't know me and I would appreciate it if you would stop making inferences about what you THINK you might know about me.

Peace out and I'm off to other boards. Any questions can be directed to me through PM. Later guys and gals!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Porpoises do exist in the GOM, sort of. Whenever I have newbies on board all dolphins (the mammal) become porpoises to eliminate the confusion when dolphin (the fish) are in play. The marine science lessons take place on the way in so that folks can separate Flipper from mahi after they've seen both and can diffferentiate between them. I've tried doing it the other way around, explaining beforehand, and it never seems to take. Once they've seen the fish and the mammal in the same day and had it explained you can return to calling the mammal by its correct name and there is no confusion, hurt feelings, Disney moments or whatever.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Pats on the back to all the great volunteers out there....*our dolphin experts are The Oceanographers, and Marine Biologist...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Nocturnal*



Calmday said:


> Then you must know Dolphingirl and me. We have both Volunteered and been supervisors there for many years including the time that some of the animals that you named were in rehab. You must be some one that we know so PM your name to us. Michelle was the regional coordinator for Freeport / Sergeant area fore years. Tomorrow when you get your tanks filled you can tell here that I said hey.
> 
> Dolphins are nocturnal??????????????????????? ***.


Nocturnal


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Pat on your back*



Dolphin Girl said:


> I got on here in an attempt to answer a few questions that had been repeatedly asked and answered in, what I thought, was a slightly confusing manner. If that offended you in some way, I apologize.
> 
> I never said you haven't spent time or money... I haven't said you aren't sincere/enthusiastic in your work... I haven't accused you of not knowing what you're talking about... I have not personally attacked you. I have not claimed to be an expert. I have not claimed to know you or your work ethic. I never said I got paid to volunteer. I never claimed to have my name and photos all over the place.
> 
> ...


*Pat on your back for all your hard work*...you never did anything...but, give your expert input....
Calmday...just seems to want to argue in those bold letters...
Read the entire thread.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

From http://www.wcug.wwu.edu/~narf/dolp/d2.shtml:

Once considered one of the many variations of long-snouted spinner dolphins, the clymene was officially classified as a seperate species in 1981. The ranges of two species overlap in the Atlantic and are difficult to tell apart. The clymene is slightly more robust, the dorsal fin is less triangular, and the beak is a little shorter. These dolphins are believed to be nocturnal feeders.

From http://www.sci.sdsu.edu/CBL/Abs.html:

Abstract 
Prior to this research nothing was known about the nocturnal activity budget of Pacific coast bottlenose dolphins. We studied both the nocturnal and diurnal activity of bottlenose dolphins between May 1994 and July 1995. During 60 boat-based behavioral surveys along a 32-km stretch of the north San Diego County coastline we accumulated 134 hours of direct observation on dolphin behavior. Nocturnal observations were made with light-enhancing night vision goggles. Results of our behavior proportion analysis showed that dolphins rested 2.1 times less during nocturnal periods (3.7%) than during diurnal periods (7.9%). Conversely, dolphins fed 1.7 times more at night (15.8%) than during the day (9.2%). Finally, we found 1.8 times more social behavior at night (15.8%) than during the day (8.8%) and less travel at night (64.2%) than during diurnal periods (71.9%). Behavior sequence analyses carried out by Barre and Defran (1995, this conference) suggested that some behaviors labeled social behavior may actually have been cooperative feeding. In the aggregate, our data show that bottlenose dolphins in San Diego probably utilize nighttime periods for enhanced feeding opportunities. The diminished rest and travel we observed at night are complimentary to this hypothesis.

Disclaimer -- I know nothing myself, didn't even watch _Flipper_ very much.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

The Kohala Center Leaflet - March 2004

Lady WildLifes Bottle Nose Dolphins

Abstracts

About Pacific Whale Foundation

if it's okay with you, seahuntress, i'll help you out here a little bit. these are just a few articles i found concerning the diurnal activities of various dolphin species. it appears that many dolphins do have significant documented nocturnal habits. you learn somethin' new everyday.

i'll go back to my popcorn, now.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Porphins*

Don't stop...I was really starting to enjoy this thread...


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

They do sleep during the day in captivity and play at night.... 

Hey Mastercylinder...thanks for the good information and links....I think we all need some information here....we have learned a lot on the thread, by everyone giving there input here...

Pat on the back to you!!!!! BOW DOWN to you now!!!!!! SIR....LOL LOL

It really is good to be able to laugh at things....



I'll bet I could bait a hook, and you would take it....LOL LOL


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Excuse me Mastercyliner but your AVATAR is the same as someone elses...sorry for that 
baiting the hook thing....OOOPS!!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Charles Helm.....pat on the back....BOW DOWN TO YOU....

Thanks for the positve feedback, and education here. Now just look at how much we have all learned here together...now when you see dolphins playing offshore we will all have a totally different aspect...and can appreciate and enjoy the beauty of them...

Thank you for doing the research....great information here....Now all of you can be volunteers...   

You all will know more than the Oceanographers....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there, is that avatar better? i'll bet nobody has one like her.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Or maybe they play at night because Seahuntress is around...LOL LOL LOL
   

Ok that's my funny for the day!!!!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Awwllll*



mastercylinder said:


> there, is that avatar better? bet nobody has one of her.


Oh that's too bad...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> I'll bet I could bait a hook, and you would take it....LOL LOL


try me...i'm not as easy as i look.

i think i need to rearrange my sock drawer, now.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

LOL...you might need too....I'm good at baiting hooks, and running...Challenge


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

stay tuned, folks....on the next episode, "flipper" accepts a mission in the red sea and thwarts a major insurgency offensive in the iraqi coastal town of al faw.... now, a word from our sponsors.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks for the research. Good stuff.


Charles Helm said:


> From http://www.wcug.wwu.edu/~narf/dolp/d2.shtml:
> 
> Once considered one of the many variations of long-snouted spinner dolphins, the clymene was officially classified as a seperate species in 1981. The ranges of two species overlap in the Atlantic and are difficult to tell apart. The clymene is slightly more robust, the dorsal fin is less triangular, and the beak is a little shorter. These dolphins are believed to be nocturnal feeders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

I hooked a bottle nose dolphin on a live blue runner a few years back, wire leader and treble hooks. Got several good jumps out of him and then tightened the drag and broke him off.

Also, I saw a porpoise in Cabo get bitten in half by a huge shark once. We drove the boat over and watched him sink into the dark Pacific trailing a huge cloud of blood. He was missing the lower third of his body. His eyes were wild, darting around as he tried to get back to the surface to breathe. Awesome sight. I cancelled my night dive.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> Calmday...just seems to want to argue in those bold letters...
> Read the entire thread.


I don't see a bold font on my computer. I apologize to anyone that was offended by my font. It could have been because I'm such a bad speller that I type most of my posts on a word doc. Then copy and past to the board.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*That's OK*

Oh thats Ok we all know your a great guy!!! You're a better speller than I am....

I can't even spell dolphin right...just happen to love them that's all...

Have a wonderful day!!!! 

Hey we all learned from the thread...we all know more now about Dolphins then we ever did...so something very positve came out of it for each and every one of us!!!


----------



## King Bling (Mar 10, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Seahuntress*
> _
> 
> ...


I think we might have to turn a hose on these two :wink:


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

this is both interesting and entertaining. my wife in the past did the zoo thing where the dolphins do tricks for treats and did research on them in florida-at some research center in ?marathon? or somewhere.

Its strange how much different the cat fights are between the girls- compared to when the men do it 
adds a nice balance to the boards.
ok, round 3


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Rare dolphin thrives in small part of Indus river 
By Robert Birsel Wed Jun 7, 6:03 AM ET

ISLAMABAD (Reuters) - The highly endangered Indus river dolphin has dramatically increased in numbers in a small section of the Indus in Pakistan but the animals remain very rare and in grave danger, a scientist said on Wednesday.

The unique, blind dolphin is one of the world's four freshwater dolphin species, and one of its rarest mammals.........................

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060607/sc_nm/environment_pakistan_dolphin_dc

i wonder if they're any kin to the *porpoises* we have here in the gulf?


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

*From this past Sunday*

3 of them came to the boat. Played around for more than an hour until we left. I had the motors running the whole time.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

They are truly amazing animals...<mammals>....

A few years ago people boating in Corpus Christi Bay were warned not to feed dolphin, pet them, or try to bond with them, etc. I was wondering about the logic on that....is it truly detrimental to either people or the dolphin to try to interface with them? I can't remember the reasoning behind the push to keep people away from the dolphins when boating. Comments?


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

It is detrimental because, when you run out of food, a dolphin has been known to bite. In turn the human hurt the dolphin.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

STxFisherman said:


> A few years ago people boating in Corpus Christi Bay were warned not to feed dolphin, pet them, or try to bond with them, etc. I was wondering about the logic on that....is it truly detrimental to either people or the dolphin to try to interface with them? I can't remember the reasoning behind the push to keep people away from the dolphins when boating. Comments?


i think the benefits of interaction - to both the humans and the dolphins - far exceeds the risks. they are truly amazing and lovable creatures.


----------



## Ragman (May 21, 2004)

hey Dwayneinfo-

Those are amazing pics! What's the story behind the life preserver in the first pic?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ragman said:


> What's the story behind the life preserver in the first pic?


it looks like it's below the surface, so i thought it was maybe an "air ring" that he exhaled.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/ole/news/news_051697.htm

This is a good link, and wil help you to understand why we do not interface with wild dolphins. I'm sure dolpingirl can tell you also. When we have a more mature dolphin in rehibilitation, that we will release back into the Gulf. I do not interface with them at all, after they are well. We want them to be able to care for themselves when they are released back into the Gulf. We wouldn't ever want them to swim up to boats expecting food.


----------



## Dwayneinfo (Aug 15, 2005)

*Air ring*

Yes it was air that the dolphin released. I have never gotten a chance to be that close to them before. It was a great experience and the young boy who is 11 just about peed his pants. He was so excited I thought I was going to have to chain him to the center of the boat. I kept expecting to hear a big slash and see him leaving on the back of a dolphin...LOL


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Oh how wonderful...thanks for sharing the photos....dolphin was playing tricks for you!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i heard on the radio this morning that dolphins sleep with one eye open. where do they sleep?


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

I hooked one on a pier one morning. I am lucky he didn't melt down my penn. The line broke before he spooled me. He was peeling line at an unbelieveable rate. You could see two of them swimming very fast away from us. We were standing around talking about how they would never take a bait.



BEER4BAIT said:


> How do they know not to take a bait with a hook on it? I use to try to get away from them as not to hook them. They seem to know.


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, after reading all 10 pages, which were interesting by the way, maybe he just picked up my fish and got my blood pumping.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i heard on the radio this morning that dolphins sleep with one eye open. where do they sleep?


This is true. They sleep half of there brain at a time and close one eye. They will then sleep the other half. While sleeping they just keep swimming. They are vulnerable during this time because they are blind on one side.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I think whats her name needs to stay off the gonja.
Those dolphin I saw busting mullet the other DAY and many other DAYS must have been sleep swimming.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Soclk drawer*



mastercylinder said:


> i heard on the radio this morning that dolphins sleep with one eye open. where do they sleep?


Did you ever clean out your sock drawer???


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

This was a good read. Will never call a bottlenose dolphin a porpoise again. I've fished around them for years and they're always full of surprises. It's interesting how many of them make their living around "well known snapper holes" since the feds started regulating red snapper. They have learned over the years that we (as anglers) have to release undersized fish which they patiently wait for to dine on when released back into the water. 

Just took a "state" water snapper trip the other day and this bottlenose dolphin was there to greet us. Was to busy fishing to get a lot of photos but what hoot it was to watch his/her antics. We also caught a number of Atlantic sharpnose sharks and it got extremely agitated at three of them. Got worried when it started eyeing a hooked kingfish near the boat but she backed off. First three photos are from the trip.

Fourth photo taken in Corpus Christi Bay

Fifth photo taken in Pt O'Connor 

Last shot taken at Sea World SA


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Dorado-Mahi,

Thank you for submitting the wonderful photos, and good information there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i've been trying to find out why dolphins like to ride the wakes of boats so much. all i've found so far is this:

Dolphins frequently ride on the bow waves or the stern wakes of boats. This is probably adapted from the natural behavior of riding ocean swells, the wakes of large whales, or a mother dolphin's "slip stream" (hydrodynamic wake) (Shane, et al., 1986).

anybody else have anything?

seahuntress, you have a pm.


----------



## esCape (May 25, 2004)

*dolphin swimming in wakes*

I too am fascinated how fast the guys can swim in front of the bow without getting hit. Attached is a pic at EastBreaks going around 30 nm per hour - pod stayed with us a long time (30 minutes or so), till we went out past around 700 ft. When we re-entered the < 700 ft they were there to meet us again.

Anybody know how fast they can maintain?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

from everything i've read, they typically cruise around at 2-5 mph and can have sustained bursts of 18-22 mph, but they may get going much faster "surfing" in a boat's wake.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I didnt read it all, but I will call them porpoises, dolphin, whale, big fish or whatever slips out at the time.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Here's a good reference.
http://www.gomr.mms.gov/homepg/lagniapp/whale.pdf

a


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Lol*



Redfishr said:


> I think whats her name needs to stay off the gonja.
> Those dolphin I saw busting mullet the other DAY and many other DAYS must have been sleep swimming.


What's her name....LOL


----------



## texasrosie (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone, this is my very first Post. I read all of the posts on here and had to put my 2 cents in the melting pot. 
I went out this weekend with Cool Breeze and his son and we had a blast. I got an awesome video of a big Bull Bottle nosed Dolphin, and a cow and calf (lol think I am right in calling them this, hehehe) . They were awesome and visited with us for quite awhile it was the end of the day and we were done fishing and had to get back in, so it was fun just watching them play. Felt just like we had gone to seaworld. 
We had a blast out that day, caught Kings, AJ, Red Snapper , a few little sharks and one Big Ol Hammer head that was being obnoxious and bit one of our kings in half and then butted the boat getting the other half while I was trying to bring in another King. Grrrrrrrrrrrr what a bully... 
Anyway, it was an awsome day...


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

we almost limited out in kings in 10 min. until this guy showed up. it seemed all fishing stopped.we werent even able to catch anymore blue runners on the sabikis. but we couldnt be mad at him. he was playful and came up to the boat for some sardines and it was fun waiting till he was relaxed on his side then we would throw a very quick blue runner in front of his face and he would dart off to get it and bring it back to the top and play with it. 


first pic is when he first showed up and the second seems like he is saying....."please sir can i have some more"


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Argo said:


> I didnt read it all, but I will call them porpoises, dolphin, whale, big fish or whatever slips out at the time.


Blackfish (yes we can call them that since we don't have many orcas around here! )haha


----------



## seacat (Feb 6, 2005)

last summer trolling a bluerunner around a rig with a huge dolphin playing around the boat...assured my sons he would know there was a hook and line....bluerunner was almost dead. the dolphin took the fish and was hooked. he took off jumping and we chased him to try to see if we could get closer and cut the line. he stopped swimming away and raised up out of the water until we got 6-10 feet away and we cut the line. like he knew we were trying to help in some way. disappointing that he got hooked but impressive that he stopped and waited for us to get close.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

we caught a baby porpoise last summer outside the port a jetties on a ribbonfish trolling for kingfish... the little guy was following his mom through spread and just couldn't resist. he screamed the line off and almost spooled us but we got the boat on plane ran along side him and finally got the hook out of him without causing any harm to the little guy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i sure am glad that you bluewater guys go to such lengths to help minimize the harm to the dolphins when the unfortunate happens. kudos to all of you.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Odd*



trashcanslam said:


> we caught a baby porpoise last summer outside the port a jetties on a ribbonfish trolling for kingfish... the little guy was following his mom through spread and just couldn't resist. he screamed the line off and almost spooled us but we got the boat on plane ran along side him and finally got the hook out of him without causing any harm to the little guy


There seems to be a lot of this going on recently for some reason...very odd

Just like all the Humpback whales we had beached in Florida...they're not sure why maybe they're food chain is depleted.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

No way the food chain has been depleted. Have you seen the millions of mullet in the surf, the bait around the rigs and the tons of small snapper in the Gulf? I think they screw up sometimes and eat things they shouldn't.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Cru said:


> No way the food chain has been depleted. Have you seen the millions of mullet in the surf, the bait around the rigs and the tons of small snapper in the Gulf? I think they screw up sometimes and eat things they shouldn't.


I agree, Cru. I'm sure they are like people. A few are Albert Einstein Dolphins and a few are Mike Tyson Dolphins.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Whales*



Cru said:


> No way the food chain has been depleted. Have you seen the millions of mullet in the surf, the bait around the rigs and the tons of small snapper in the Gulf? I think they screw up sometimes and eat things they shouldn't.


I was refering to the *Humback whales* that were beached in Florida just recently. They think that maybe they traveled further away because there food chain could possibly be depleted. (Or my theory is pollution) they had ulcers in there stomachs from months of stress. But, what caused the stress?

I know we throw a lot of fish back. So there is plenty for the dolphins. I just never realized that so many people have caught them before.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Lol*



Farmer Jim said:


> I agree, Cru. I'm sure they are like people. A few are Albert Einstein Dolphins and a few are Mike Tyson Dolphins.


Well...I never realized that so many people have caught them before. Maybe its true....Albert Einstein Dolphins LOL...and some Blonde dolphins.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> *Pats on the back to all the great volunteers out there....*our dolphin experts are The Oceanographers, and Marine Biologist...


I'm not trying to get this pot stirred back up but I honestly don't know what would make an oceanographer a dolphin expert. Could you please explain it to me Carla?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

an oceanographer is a scientist who studies the physical and biological nature of the seas, and dolphins live in the sea. see? :biggrin:


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Oceanographer*



Calmday said:


> I'm not trying to get this pot stirred back up but I honestly don't know what would make an oceanographer a dolphin expert. Could you please explain it to me Carla?


The Oceanographer that we know. Has commited time to a lot of research. And also founded the *ARK*...Animal Rehiblititation Keep; when the Oil spill happened and all the poor birds and mammals were flooded with Oil...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Most people who have spent a lot of time offshore have hooked, or seen hooked, a dolphin. I never have but I don't have that many bluewater days. I think generally they are very intelligent and probably detect the line with sonar (?) but they are also playful and perhaps have some sense of "risk taking" although living in the ocean would seem risk enough. 

I can absolutely say, however having seen a big "bull" (proper term?) chase bait into the shallows in Port O'Connor clear up on a bar and then "unstrand himself" that I'd never swim with them, although I know they're usually benign. That was about the most awesome display of power I've ever seen in the wild. He threw mud, oyster shell, water etc. forty feet in the air, probably and the racket was horrific! 

So I'm going to assume that just as there may be smarter ones and less smart ones, there may be sweet ones and every once in a while a cranky rascal that could break me in half without thinking twice.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> So I'm going to assume that just as there may be smarter ones and less smart ones, there may be sweet ones and every once in a while a cranky rascal that could break me in half without thinking twice.


just like "**** sapien."


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I've seen one get hooked, not sure if he took the cigar minow, or got snagged, but it was clear he was hooked when he was screaming while launching himself about 10' out of the water..
The only thing screaming louder was the drag until the line broke off on the prop.
What do dolphins taste like anyway?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Levelwind said:


> I can absolutely say, however having seen a big "bull" (proper term?) chase bait into the shallows in Port O'Connor clear up on a bar and then "unstrand himself" that I'd never swim with them, although I know they're usually benign. That was about the most awesome display of power I've ever seen in the wild. He threw mud, oyster shell, water etc. forty feet in the air, probably and the racket was horrific!


I got to watch the same thing this weekend wading on the backside of Yarborough, in the wee early morning hours and super shallow! There were big rafts of Pony mullet and he was after them. I was glad he didn't come after any of our stringers.
I hooked one off of the Port Mansfield Jetty on Squid 10 years ago. One blazing run and a Tail WHACK.......POWERFUL!

This is a photo of one at PINS hammering bait on top of the first bar.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Please help save our Dolphin's*

A few days ago, a colleague of mine passed on a video that may just be the most disturbing footage I've ever seen in my life. Half a world away, dolphins and whales are being chased, trapped and killed by the thousands. At the end of the day, the only trace of the slaughter is an ocean stained red and videos like this one.

 
Japan's annual dolphin hunting season has just gotten underway. Over the next six months, the hunt is expected to kill more than 20,000 dolphins and porpoises as a form of "pest control." Officials claim that the dolphins eat too many fish, but those that are slaughtered are sold off to supermarkets and grocery stores.

*>> Take Action: Contact the Japanese Embassy and urge an end to the massacre*

Dolphins and whales that are targeted in this hunt include bottlenose dolphins, pilot whales and striped dolphins. Several of the species are considered to be threatened with extinction. The truth is the impact of these hunts on the marine mammal populations is unknown due to the lack of good population size estimates for the various targeted species. Scientists also don't know the extent of the disruption the massacre causes on the complex social structure of the dolphins or the effect on the ecosystem of removing so many large animals out of a small area.

The Japanese dolphin hunters have admitted that they are worried their government may soon shut them down in light of international outrage over the hunt. As the publicity grows, the hunters are forced to hide their actions. They erect fake signs to divert the general public from the coves where the dolphins are ultimately trapped and have outlawed photos and videos of the killing.

I understand if you just can't bear to watch the video, part of me wishes I hadn't. For those of you that do choose to watch it, remember the three minutes and 16 seconds it takes is about half as long as some of the dolphins take to die. Please take action today.

__________________


----------



## slingin' meat (Dec 17, 2004)

that was hard to watch.. Pretty brutal.....


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a retired Marine and have seen alot of stuff.....but that was about as brutal a death as I have seen.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

And we were condemend by the rest of the world for not signing Japan's Kyoto Treaty.... what a bunch of **** hypocrites!


----------



## Dark 30 (Mar 2, 2006)

What about when they are around you while wading in the bays... They are very intimidating when they get close... Does anyone here know of any bad run-ins or aggressiveness coming from the dolphins??


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

Growing up on Key Biscayne there was a dolphin project run by the University of Miami in a lagoon on Mashta Island (connected by bridge). I used to ride my bike there and hang out with the college students who cared for and studied the dolphins. The dolphins were named Liberty and Florida and one was a big bull. I have many fond memories of swiming with the dolphins and the students who took care of them. For the most part they were very gentle (the dolphins). The funny thing was the dolphins would not allow anyone to wear a bathing suit top in the water with them. Then one day one of the key-rat (local) girls went in with a top on and the male dolphin ripped it off and burried it in the mud of the lagoon bottom. If that wasn't bad enough, when he came back he nearly drowned her when he hooked his "equipment" behind her knee and drug her through the water so fast she couldn't get it unhooked. Like a skier who won't let go all you could see was this huge wake going around the lagoon. He finally let up but kept coming back to rub on her while we tried to get her out. She left traumatized and never returned to the lagoon. Maybe I was a little traumatized because I decided right there that I'd never swim with a strange dolphin again. 

They are very powerful animals and can have a bad day just like just like anyone or anything else. If a 500lb bull decides you need to go underwater for a while that's exactly what you're going to do.


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

I never saw the pic of him swimming with them. That is a little crazy! i would get in the water with a shark first. Sharpnose anyway.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

yes I saw a photo of that...they are intelligent...just like any other man would be. The will try and wrap there thingy around you.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Dark 30 said:


> What about when they are around you while wading in the bays... They are very intimidating when they get close... Does anyone here know of any bad run-ins or aggressiveness coming from the dolphins??


No a dolphin will protect you from a shark attacking you.







True story.

But if you jump into a POD of wild dolphins you could become a mate for a short time







But no they won't harm you.


----------



## Wahoome (Apr 16, 2005)

Apparently Liberty and Florida missed the class on how long a human female can hold her breath.

```

```
  
I don't think he intended to hurt her but, he did. And I saw it.

There was another story recently about a "tame" dolphin in the Tampa St. Pete area that begs for handouts and routinely visits boaters. A woman got in with him in front of her kids and husband and he bit her on the butt to the tune of quite a few stitches.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Steve Morris said:


> Growing up on Key Biscayne there was a dolphin project run by the University of Miami in a lagoon on Mashta Island (connected by bridge). I used to ride my bike there and hang out with the college students who cared for and studied the dolphins. The dolphins were named Liberty and Florida and one was a big bull. I have many fond memories of swiming with the dolphins and the students who took care of them. For the most part they were very gentle (the dolphins). The funny thing was the dolphins would not allow anyone to wear a bathing suit top in the water with them. Then one day one of the key-rat (local) girls went in with a top on and the male dolphin ripped it off and burried it in the mud of the lagoon bottom. If that wasn't bad enough, when he came back he nearly drowned her when he hooked his "equipment" behind her knee and drug her through the water so fast she couldn't get it unhooked. Like a skier who won't let go all you could see was this huge wake going around the lagoon. He finally let up but kept coming back to rub on her while we tried to get her out. She left traumatized and never returned to the lagoon. Maybe I was a little traumatized because I decided right there that I'd never swim with a strange dolphin again.
> 
> They are very powerful animals and can have a bad day just like just like anyone or anything else. If a 500lb bull decides you need to go underwater for a while that's exactly what you're going to do.


Steve that's a scary story but it's also a little funny. Here in Galveston we (TMMSN) have had a few animals in rehab that were very very "friendly" LOL. We had this young male named "Cupid" that was in love with the pool noodles that were in the pool to help with boredom. He would hook the noodles and drag the all over the pool. There was also an inflatable dolphin that he really liked. LOL.


----------

